# 'Freeze ovaries for childbirth in later life'



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

heard this on the radio this morning, hope it turns into a big story and gets the news out there in the public eye

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/women_shealth/8091893/Freeze-ovaries-for-childbirth-in-later-life.html

/links


----------

